# Wilson's Dry Ginger Ale - Sealed



## Dinner (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not sure where else to post this to get information.  I found this in my grandfather's basement, just wondering what it is/ what its worth if anything, thanks.  There aren't any special markings on the glass other than the company name and it's still full of whatever the drink inside has become.


----------



## RCO (Sep 16, 2016)

Wilson's ginger ale was a company from Toronto Ontario , I have a number of there bottles but mostly acl versions  , I'd say this paper label version is from 60's or 70's it doesn't look that old . but its tough to tell without getting a good look at it , it was a pretty big company here so some of there bottles are fairly common to find , I found this bottle oddly rate in front of my house in a ditch when it was dug up


----------

